# Water Tank Emptying 942m



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi All,


Can anyone help with how to empty the water tank on a Rapido 942 ? Layout is a fixed bed at rear, half dinette upfront, with the tank under the forward facing double seat.

We have had this van about a month, and only done one trip due to pressure of other things. When we returned from our trip, I used the Truma boiler safety switch to empty out the boiler, used the pump to pump out what seemed to be left, and assumed that had emptied it all.

Not so - when I checked the tank, it still seemed to be about a third full. I have checked everywhere for a tap / vent /plug, and cannot locate anything which seems to empty it.

Even Caravanes Rapido could only point me to "Under the front seat" according to the manual - but I cannot locate anything in that space either as it's full of water tank!

Anyone got any ideas / suggestions ?

Smick


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Do you have a pullout drawer under the fridge? If so It's usually located in there on that van. If not get back to me for another option.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Yes - I'll check it out in the morning. Thanks for the tip.

Smick


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

had a Pilote with tank under front seats and that had a plug - about 6 inches diameter - right at bottom of tank. was rather smooth in shape and difficult to feel that it was supposed to come out??
really fun when the water was freezing cold
Paul


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My Hobby has the tank under the front settee with NO drain.

Yes there is a screw opening on the top and yes there is a large round plug inside. But there is no where for the water to go except all over the inside floor of the van. There is just no drain through the floor. It has to be pumped out........ :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

raynipper - useful tip 
Only ever tried the pilote plug when tank was empty - didn't see it until then.

How does that kind of design ever get through quality checks?

Paul


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Our Rapido 742F drained via a tap in a recess next to the heater under the bed.
Gary


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

On our Hobby
The tank is under the settee.
A large un-screwable lid in the top with the sensor probes for the 
tanks contents.
Unscrew this
Stick your arm inside and on ours it has a brass wingnut type bung which unscrews in the bottom left corner.
Removing this drains the water to the outside of the vehicle.

A bit of a fandangle but it works.

Kev


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev1 said:


> On our Hobby
> The tank is under the settee.
> A large un-screwable lid in the top with the sensor probes for the
> tanks contents.
> ...


Kev.
Do you then have a hole, drain, tube or other way the water can exit under your tank?

There is absolutely nothing going through my floor anywhere near the tank.

Ray.


----------



## rapidom (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi there, have you found the drain lever yet? We have a 2008 990M and the water tank drain lever is behind the large pull out drawer unit under the sink, and then under a concealed wooden cover, on the floor next to the frost protect and drain turn switch for the Truma boiler. What we do is run off what we can into the sink, then open that drain lever, it pulls up to open, then leave the pump running and before you know it the tank is empty or mostly empty, once the water starts running freely under the MH you can turn the pump off. Check the taps and leave them open to allow air flow. Is that any help or not?
Peter.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Did Smick manage to sort his out.

Kev.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We have a similar set up to yours, water tank is under rear passenger seat. It does have a tiny little plug, nut it's hard to get at, and sometimes impossible to pull out.

Last time, I just got fed up and used a vax wet n dry to suck the remaining water out!


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

In a Rapido you should find a drain down tap for the water tank similar to THIS TYPE mounted on the floor somewhere along the pipe serving the taps after the pump.
It will not necessarily be close to the tank but in a position relatively easy to reach, probably in a storage locker.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

On our 741F the water tank drain cock ( similar to one described by Jean-Luc ) is located under the bench seat ( the 'fore and aft' one') -remove the bench cushion and then remove the wooden cover ( mines on a hinge) and then remove the dummy floor of the wooden compartment under the bench seat . - the cock is located at floor level and drains out under the van - I've used it frequently and it empties the fresh water tank down to the 'sump' like recess at the bottom of the tank without any intervention

Harry


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the suggestions - all I can say is that the answer seems to be pump it out to the boiler and use the boiler drain tap to empty it. I've investigated all of the suggestions, but none seem similar to mine. If it were a Hymer it would be the same solution as any other Hymer - but in a Rapido - well, No.

However, I - or rather Peter Hambilton - has discovered why the shower tray is always full of water when the nose of the vehicle is uphill ! There is a separate drain at the rear of the shower tray which only empties when a separate tap under the rear N/S wheelarch is opened. The Rapido always sits slightly nose down, and the shower can't drain uphill, hence separate emptying scheme. 

That's the crazy Frogs for you - design it, and then fit all sorts of extra bits to make it work afterwards. As for the wiring...don't get me started!

However, we do like the van - warm, cosy, comfortable and economical for an A class.

Smick


----------

